# Facebook



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I have too much time on my hands some days, I won't lie. So I made a Facebook group called "Nodakoutdoors Forum Junkies". I know we got lots of college guys on here, go join it. Maybe we can put some faces to the names, I bet there are lots of guys that sit on here posting back and forth, then walk by each other in the halls of whatever school and don't even know it.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Sounds good to me im going to join


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

im in brotha


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Heres a direct link to it

http://ndsu.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2491225315


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

im in


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

good now the two most websites that occupy my time come together, im there! haha i struggle


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I tacked my name on the list, the group has a michigan rep


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

diver sniper, went to the range to shot the rifles Sunday. There were two fellas already there, had a small conversation with one of them. Monday logged on to nodak and found out I was shooting next to horsager & jiffy. Putting faces to names is a good idea. :beer:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

yes i joined


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

patrick grumley
Horsager and I were at the range on Saturday. :beer:


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Im in.
:beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

IM in!


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm in :beer:


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Im in if you will have a Colorado Rep. in your clan.  :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Haha I joined dude, I think I am going to start at least two more topics:

People who are mad that Diver_Sniper didn't start this group earlier.

who thinks that Diver_Sniper should have a life. :lol: :lol:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

thought i would bring this back up so if theres any new guys to the forum that would like to join they can


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm on board...


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

On board


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

there's also a North Dakota Outdoors and beyond facebook group


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright, just 'cause I'm bored...


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

sure ill jump in...wish it was myspace though...only because i have my artist profile on there


----------



## cabella (Aug 18, 2007)

Ya'll are going to cause me to loose my job with too many websites to visit and not enough work getting done. I'm in.


----------



## phildo57 (Jul 29, 2007)

I joined this group earlier in the summer. not much activity goin on in it tho. when hunting starts i'll put up some pics


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=4999809541


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

proud member :thumb:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I use facebook and myspace to scope out defendants prior to arraignment and trial. Be careful what you post on those things, it's amazing what some people put up online. :-?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> I use facebook and myspace to scope out defendants prior to arraignment and trial. Be careful what you post on those things, it's amazing what some people put up online. :-?


Nick, give me some examples so I can check my self


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

The two things I do most... well siouxsports too but good group...


----------



## Josh_Flem (Aug 30, 2007)

I am now a member, looks like a cool group. Maybe we cold get a group hunt set up or something.

Josh


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm there.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> I use facebook and myspace to scope out defendants prior to arraignment and trial. Be careful what you post on those things, it's amazing what some people put up online. :-?


That's why I have 2 profiles... 1 private and locked down.. 1 public for the family and friends back home that is more tame and generic..

:thumb:


----------

